
House Flipper Zillow Lost $109K (37%) per Flip - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2019/05/10/house-flipper-zillow-lost-109k-35-per-flip-net-loss-triples-shares-soar/
======
masonic

      $20.8 million in sales and marketing expenses
    

$56K per house sold

    
    
      $12.3 million in technology and development expenses
    

$29.7K per

    
    
      $14.4 million in general and administrative expenses
    

#34.8K per

    
    
      $3.8 million in “segment interest” expenses
    

$9179 per

This all sounds like phony accounting, Hollywood-style.

